# Monty Oum has passed



## Jon Snow (Feb 3, 2015)

a fucking allergic reaction during an operation of some sort. shit. fucking terrible.

To anyone unaware of Monty he's the creator/animator/writer/everything of Dead Fantasy and RWBY among other things

RIP





> Our friend, inspiration and co-worker Monty Oum passed away yesterday afternoon at 4:34 PM surrounded by people who loved him very much. Ten days ago Monty suffered a severe allergic reaction during a simple medical procedure that left him in a coma. Although he fought bravely, his body was not able to recover. During his time in the hospital he was well cared for and never in pain at any time.
> 
> Monty is survived by his wife Sheena, his father Mony, his brothers Woody, Sey, Chivy and Neat, and his sisters Thea and Theary, as well as a countless number of fans and friends. We were so proud to be a part of his life and we will miss him greatly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Feb 3, 2015)

RIP              .


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2015)

> Ten days ago Monty suffered a severe allergic reaction during a simple medical procedure that left him in a coma. Although he fought bravely, his body was not able to recover.



What?! THAT'S what it was??? *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATT*?!?!?
Fuck everything....

-----------------

...anyway, yeah, I heard about this yesterday. Was really bummed the entire day. Still haven't gotten over it... still having trouble believing it's real. There's so much that's so unfair about this that it's almost anger inducing. Never has a celeb death really struck me this hard.

RIP, Monty. You will be severely missed.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 3, 2015)

He was such a great machinima talent. It's so aggravating that we won't see his inventive choreography again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2015)

Man that super sucks. Very young and talented. RIP.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 3, 2015)

An absolute loss. Just terrible.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 5, 2015)

RIP this is so sad. He was young too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2015)

;-;

Goodbye Monty

Rest in Peace


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 9, 2015)

I still have deadfantasy 1 and 2 on my external HD.  Loved them when i first saw them. 

Was aware of rwby, but didnt know he was the guy behind it. If nothing else, we can say the dude had talent.

Hopefully he's happily animating away in the next life, and going home to his waifu's after a fullfilling day of work


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 9, 2015)

can you have waifus when you're married? lol


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2015)

You can on the other side blakstealth. You can on the other side.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

what the fuck??? he was so young 

and he never finished Dead Fantasy


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2015)

The World said:


> what the fuck??? he was so young
> 
> and he never finished Dead Fantasy



Sorry to be the one to have to tell you this, but that was a lost cause Monty passing or no.


----------



## Katou (Feb 14, 2015)

Wut will happen to RWBY now? 

R I P Monty


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 14, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Wut will happen to RWBY now?
> 
> R I P Monty





Matt Hullum said that the company's planning on "continuing and expanding" RWBY. So that answers that.


----------



## EpicProds552 (Feb 15, 2015)

rest in peace monty


----------

